# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Roly Poly — устройство для людей, находящихся в разлукe

## JAHolper

Исследователи отделения промышленного дизайна Национального университета Сингапура ( National University of Singapore) представили устройство, получившее название Roly Poly.

Внешне оно напоминает яйцо и служит для связи двух людей, которые находятся далеко друг от друга.
Устройство достаточно маленькое и его можно всюду брать с собой. В комплекте идут два «яйца» – по одному для каждого.

Принцип работы довольно прост один человек прикасается к «яйцу» – и в этот момент устройство другого человека начинает раскачиваться, указывая на то, что один человек вспоминает о другом. Это работает, даже если люди находятся в разных странах.

Изобретение на данном этапе не имеет аналогов. Его идея состоит в том, чтобы дать двум людям возможность физического ощущения друг друга на расстоянии и тем самым возможность проявить любовь и заботу.
Эксперты считают, что Roly Poly положит начало ряду подобных устройств, поскольку возможность общения через прикосновение раньше не учитывалась.

----------


## Роман

Идея интересная: тем более, что принцип работы напоминает, действительно, мистическую связь между двумя близкими людьми. Но ещё больший интерес у меня вызывает принцип работы (связь) между этими устройствами. Каким образом они связаны друг с другом?

----------


## JAHolper

хороший вопрос 
Ну спутниковые системы вряд ли будут использоваться... 
Так что видимо интернет... Может договор с каким оператором заключили и всё.

----------


## Роман

Однако, мне кажется, что это лишний повод для нервных срывов. Вообще, если один человек коснется яйца, а другой будет занят делами, то яйцо в ответ качаться не станет. А вдруг кто-то другой к нему прикоснется? Будет много недоразумений.

----------


## Sanych

Хорошая штука, девушкам наверное понравится. Типо мч помнит о ней, главное свою собаку или котика приучить к этому предмету прикасаться время от времени ))

----------


## Carlen

> Хорошая штука, девушкам наверное понравится. Типо мч помнит о ней, главное свою собаку или котика приучить к этому предмету прикасаться время от времени ))


Прикинь, Его кот потрогал лапой яйцо, у Нее такое же закачалось - замечательно, о Ней помнят. Но если Она прикоснулась к яйцу, в ожидании ответа, а яйцо стоит как вкопанное, потому как Ему просто некогда.... Вот будет обид-то! Надо приучать кота реагировать на движения яйца - тогда все будет ОК.

----------


## Sanych

Надо просто разобраться к какому яйцу вовремя она должна прикоснуться, и обид не будет вообще

----------


## JAHolper

что-то я запутался, чьи яйца она должна трогать?

----------


## Роман

Я так понимаю, что это не имеет значения... Благодаря усилиям сингапурских ученых, теперь все будут довольны. Единственный вопрос, который меня интересует в данный момент - сколько будет стоить это чудо? Я так понимаю, девушки его покупать не будут, и, чувствую, что по цене это изобретение вряд ли можно будет назвать "милой побрякушкой".

----------


## гость

Мне кажется, они никак не связаны.  Устройство тупо каждый час качается. И все довольны))

----------


## JAHolper

ахах)) Хорошее предположение. 
В таком случае вещь полезная.

----------

